# rsdlite cannot recognize d2g on windows 7 64bit



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have windows 7 with 64bit moto driver and rsd lite 4.9 installed. I ran the exe with admin and it still cant recognize my d2g. I have read somewhere to use 32bit drivers but 32bit driver installation says cant continue because i am using 64bit system.

Is there a solution to this?

Thanks!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Run it in compatibility mode for XP sp2.... Should work.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Tried it and phone still doesn't show up. Is it working for you?


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> Tried it and phone still doesn't show up. Is it working for you?


try putting your phone in pc mode and make sure all the drivers are installed.

im running windows 7 64 bit with rsdlite and have not had any issues at all


----------



## Viking Leonard (Sep 5, 2011)

I had this problem, and I had to use my laptop, because it is 32bit. You could also run ubuntu from a portable drive (or disk) and sbf your phone with that.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you install the moto drivers? Google Motorola drivers, there are 3 types I believe its the.first one. Has a pic of a phone and some other stuff. Also make sure you are running as administer. Right click on the rsdlite shortcut and chose run as administer.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Nevermind the administer statement.


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm using RSD Lite 5.3.1 with Motorola_End_User_Driver_Installation_5.1.0_64bit.msi on win7 x64 without problems.


----------



## biknut (Jul 5, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have windows 7 with 64bit moto driver and rsd lite 4.9 installed. I ran the exe with admin and it still cant recognize my d2g. I have read somewhere to use 32bit drivers but 32bit driver installation says cant continue because i am using 64bit system.
> 
> ...


Don't know if you have tried this or not, so forgive me if I am repeating something. You need to have the sbf file on the root of your C:/ drive, then you need to tell RSD where to find it (C:/filename with sbf in it). It will then show some info about the sbf file in the box on the right top. Next, look for some connection on line 1 in the bottom- if there is anything in that line (I forgot what it says) highlight that line. That will make your phone info show up in the left top box. After that you are good to hit Start!


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Latest moto drivers plus rsdlite 5.3.1 plus admin plus xp mode still no go


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

"kevdliu said:


> Latest moto drivers plus rsdlite 5.3.1 plus admin plus xp mode still no go


Don't do the compatibility mode, make sure to run as admin, and just put your phone in bootloader mode


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Did all that. No xp mode but still it couldn't reconize my phone. THIS IS INSANE!


----------



## EATDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I had this same problem. Not sure exactly what fixed it but I did download the motorola driver with driverhelper from the motorola site
http://www.motorola.com/consumers/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=bda09ec8009a0210VgnVCM1000008806b00aRCRD
Also, after installing the drivers I plugged the phone in and switched the modes (just charge, USB, pc mode) each time giving the computer time to recognize it and get the little pop up window that says your device has installed successfully.
Then RSDlite was able to recognize the phone and I was able to flash it in Windows 7 64 bit without changing the compatibilty mode.


----------



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

I have this problem everytime I actually went and made a vmware of umbunto it super easy to flash now

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 02Luis02 (Jul 24, 2011)

GUYS GUYS LISTEN... three whole reason why he's having this problem is because the device is not in "discoversble" mode. .. Listen, turn your phone off then while its off press and holds both volume up + volume down + power button and them RdsLite will see the phone.. . Trust me and you can thank me later partner.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry I didn't state it earlier but I did put the device in bootloader mode. I will try connecting phone to pc in 3 different modes to install all the drivers


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Somehow I think you are making it harder than it is. In rsdlite your phone will show up as "sflash." If not do you have the 2drivers for rsdlite and the moto helper drivers from the site posted above. Are you using rsdlite 4.9? If you are not sure re-download the drivers and make sure you installed them all. I have sbf'ed many, many, many times on w7 64 bit. 99% of complications is due to not having the right drivers or version of rsdlite.


----------



## EATDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

This guide is a bit old but maybe you will come across some information that helps you.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-rooted-help/73579-using-rsd-lite-flash-sbf-file-correctly.html
One thing I saw in the guide that no one else has mentioned is that you may need to click run as administrator. You do this by right clicking the icon and going to properties. Then you'll click the compatibility tab and there is a check box on the bottom. I'm not sure of the importance of this step though because I was able to flash in RSDlite without checking the box.
Also I am using RSDlite v5.3.1


----------



## chrstdvd (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the same machine and I use RSD Lite 4.7 to sbf. As far as drivers go, I have no clue but when I first got the phone a year ago, I wanted to tinker with it so I downloaded the Android SDK an that program downloaded the correct drivers for my machine. I sbf'ed last week to get GB installed on my phone. Line 1 just said connected and nothing else until I put the file name of the .sbf into the file name box by using the ellipsis and pointed it to my desktop where I had placed the file. Then the device and file property boxes were populated and I hit the start button. Then I was able to use the the MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4 file to root my phone.


----------

